# Is 9.5hp too big for a 1036 Tracker Topper?



## 1bad97svt (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm in the market for a motor and I found a really good deal on a Johnson 9.5, however the rating on my boat shows 3hp. I know this sounds like a dumb question given that the rating is provided, but does anybody have any experience with this? I'd only be using it to get around to my fishing spots, no hot rodding.

As a note, i'm leaning away from the 9.5, 3x the recommended power seems like a bad idea. I'm mainly just looking for thoughts. I've also located a 7.5hp Gamefisher for a good price. Thoughts?


----------



## derekdiruz (Jan 25, 2017)

I had a 6hp on my 1232 and it hauled a**. Not a chance I'd open up a 9.5hp on a smaller boat. If you were just intending to idle around private ponds with it, then if you're solo it may be fine. But otherwise I'd also be nervous of overpowering the rating for legal or insurance issues (from what I've heard)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bad97svt (Jan 26, 2017)

derekdiruz said:


> I had a 6hp on my 1232 and it hauled a**. Not a chance I'd open up a 9.5hp on a smaller boat. If you were just intending to idle around private ponds with it, then if you're solo it may be fine. But otherwise I'd also be nervous of overpowering the rating for legal or insurance issues (from what I've heard)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Thanks for the response. I was only entertaining it because it's a really good deal and I'm in the market for a motor and i'm getting a little impatient waiting for the right deal to come along. I'm just gonna keep my eye out for a 3-5hp motor.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jan 26, 2017)

I've had an 18 on my 10 foot f/g cat but it is super wide and stable. Pretty sure it is rated for 10 and it was a 1961 motor. Usually I use a 15 on it. Never felt unsafe. On a narrow and wobbly tinny, better play within the limits. I think the weight of the 9.9 might be an issue.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jan 26, 2017)

I've got a 12' V-bow, flat bottom boat rated for 10 hp. But to me 10 just isn't enough 15 would've been better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 26, 2017)

Buy the 9.5 and resell it. Use the extra money to get the motor you want.
I would try it on the boat while I had it.


----------



## 1bad97svt (Jan 26, 2017)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Buy the 9.5 and resell it. Use the extra money to get the motor you want.
> I would try it on the boat while I had it.



That's exactly what I was thinking. They're asking $100, with title, said it was running when he got his new motor. I figure even with tuning it up i could make a decent profit on it and resell to buy the one i want. Thought the same thing about trying it on while i had it.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 26, 2017)

And here is the other side of that coin. 
For a season a friend of mine and I duck hunted out of a 10 foot flat bottom aluminum......with a 35hp Johnson on the back. We got checked several times that season by both state and the feds and nobody ever said a word about the engine. We both hunted outside the boat in waders so the boat was just transportation.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jan 26, 2017)

If you just want to use it to plane the craft off and then back off the gas it will be fine, a 5, 6, or 7.5 would be much better IMO. You might want to add some beef to the back of the boat. I had a 15 on back of one rated for 7.5 years ago and after time it tore the boat up, ratings are there for a reason. But a s a kid you don't know the meaning of the word, "Back off".

As for the gamefisher, if your talking an old sears, hd one of them too, no quality, noisy as hell, would never buy one unless if it was for memories.


----------



## 1bad97svt (Jan 26, 2017)

Crazyboat said:


> If you just want to use it to plane the craft off and then back off the gas it will be fine, a 5, 6, or 7.5 would be much better IMO. You might want to add some beef to the back of the boat. I had a 15 on back of one rated for 7.5 years ago and after time it tore the boat up, ratings are there for a reason. But a s a kid you don't know the meaning of the word, "Back off".
> 
> As for the gamefisher, if your talking an old sears, hd one of them too, no quality, noisy as hell, would never buy one unless if it was for memories.



Thanks, i agree. My plan is to buy the motor and maybe use it for a month or less and attempt to trade it out at a boat shop here in town for a smaller motor. I also read bad reviews about those Sears Gamefisher motors and backed off the idea of that. Thanks for bringing up good points.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 27, 2017)

A really good motor is the Evinrude 4hp deluxe.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2017)

Okay, the old 9.5hp was no powerhouse. The later 9.9hp would run circles around it. As long as the upper mount is still intact on the engine it will be a fine engine. Power wise the 80's-90's 8hp 2 stroke would be very close in power to it. Rock the powerhead back and forth in the cowling before purchasing the engine. You will know if the mount is still in working condition. Mounts are no longer available for it.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jan 27, 2017)

A friend of mine has that same boat and the two of us use it with his 6hp Yamaha on the back when there aren't other boats on the water and it's fine. We've even got a trolling motor up front too. A 9.5 isn't that much more and you'd certainly have less weight than we did - I'd give it a shot & see.

You could run into trouble if you encounter an officer looking to cause a problem, overpowering a outboard is a violation in most places, but I've never heard of anyone getting into trouble for overpowering a boat that wasn't acting like an a$s with it & drawing attention to themselves for being reckless in the first place.


----------



## 1bad97svt (Feb 2, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Okay, the old 9.5hp was no powerhouse. The later 9.9hp would run circles around it. As long as the upper mount is still intact on the engine it will be a fine engine. Power wise the 80's-90's 8hp 2 stroke would be very close in power to it. Rock the powerhead back and forth in the cowling before purchasing the engine. You will know if the mount is still in working condition. Mounts are no longer available for it.



Well i ended up buying it, but I didn't see this post until now haha. It's a 1969 9.5 Sea Horse. I did what you said and rocked the powerhead back and forth and there isn't much of any play. What is it that i'm looking for? Thanks for your input! I appreciate any i can get on this old thing. I posted in another thread about the pull start i'm working on now. Thanks again.


----------



## 1bad97svt (Feb 16, 2017)

Update: 

I ended up ordering a new fuel filter cap and gasket, slow speed adjustment knob and changed the plugs and oil. The shift handle was out of sync and the carb needed cleaning as well as the tilt/trim bracket needed a little work. I took it to a place here in San Antonio called A Plus Boats and got it all repaired for $130. I paid $100 for the motor, so far it's worked out in my favor. I'm thinking i'll keep the motor and use it on a larger boat when i get one in a couple of years. Here are some before and after pics of the cover, amazing what a little steel wool will do.


----------

